# Ancient Greek: Osa en Mytilini epihses



## firecracker

Geia!

Den mporw na katalabw ti shmainei ayto:

Osa en Mytilini epihses

kai den mporw na brw tis lekseis oyte sto leksiko. Mytilini einai mia polh, alla pws to metafrazw sta italika h agglika?

Sas eyxaristw poly....

Kalo sas Pasxa!!!!


----------



## parakseno

Geia sou, file

Is "epihses" correctly spelled? Could you write it with Greek characters?


----------



## firecracker

I read it just like this... I don't know, I guess it is correct because it was written by a greek person..

Thanks anyway


----------



## firecracker

I found it out... i mean, I've been told

All the things that you do in Mytilini

It's ancient greek :S


----------



## ics

Proprio così firecracker, _tutto quello che hai fatto nell' isola di Mitilini_
the verb, ancient greek come hai detto è ποιώ e significa fare,creare. Εποίησα, -ες, -ε ecc. è il passato remoto.
ciao


----------



## Nikolas_GR

¼óá åí ÌõôéëÞíç åðïßçóåò

Sorry to disappoint you my friend but this is not ancient greek!!! It's katharevousa! Have you ever heard of it?
åðïßçóåò is the second person in the simple past of the verb ðïéù which means create. Mytilini is a Greek island also known as Lesvos! Åí is a preffix that is used in ancient greek and in katharevousa


----------



## parakseno

Yep, I've heard of it, but I can't find much information about it... I mean I can't find any katharevousa grammar anywhere. I know that it was the official Greek before what we know as today's Modern Greek (which is the Demotiki).
  I found some texts in katharevousa and I made an idea of how it looks like, but I'd like to know more about it... is it very different from Demotiki? (as grammar, I mean).

10x


----------



## Erynies

Hello everybody!I would translate epoihsa as did.It is the same as in the Bible..kai o Theos epoihse me sofia..anw..i would translate it as; Whatever you did in Mytilinh. Hope i helped a bit


----------



## ireney

It's either all or whatever you did in Mytilinh. The exact meaning depends on the rest of the text (with all being the most probably translation) and it can be either ancient Greek or katharevousa.


----------



## Cynastros

firecracker said:


> Geia!
> 
> Den mporw na katalabw ti shmainei ayto:
> 
> Osa en Mytilini epihses
> 
> kai den mporw na brw tis lekseis oyte sto leksiko. Mytilini einai mia polh, alla pws to metafrazw sta italika h agglika?
> 
> Sas eyxaristw poly....
> 
> Kalo sas Pasxa!!!!




Ευεπίησαν μελέσσεσιν.    Και [ ευεπίηισιν Ιωνίδος άνθεα  φωνής].
*Θα   ρωτούσα , μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο  μόριο - εύ- πριν από το –επίησες,*
*Διότι όπως λέει το λεξικό, αυτο  * σημαίνει λέγω , είπα - εύλαλος= ‘ρήτωρ.   
*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ  του  ΧΟΙΡΟΒΟΣΚΟΥ  *
*..το δε  ευεπής  γέγονε παρα το είπω, το λέγω, και το   εύ  μόριον. *

*Όσα στην Μυτιλήνη είπες.. ή [ανήγγειλες - απήγγειλες κ.α.].*
*Osa **en** Mytilini** epihses**-  αυτό , με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες γράφεται ,  Οσα εν Μυτιλήνη **επίησες    , και **όχι εποίησες**, όπως ίσως διέλαθε της προσοχης .*


----------



## Librarian44

I am pretty sure it means "all the things you did in Mytilene" (correct translitteration from ancient Greek).  There is one error however if the original is in ancient Greek: it should read "εποίησας", not "εποίησες". I have a suspicion that, if this is indeed ancient Greek, it may be an expression, implying that you did bad things in general, not necessarily in Mytilene (incidentally: Mytilene is the main town, Lesbos the island), and if this is so, then it refers to the blockade of Mytilene by the Athenians during the Peloponnesian War between the ancient Greek city-states of Athens and Sparta and their respective allies. In 428 B.C. Mytilene, an ally of Sparta, attempted to unify all the cities of Lesbos under its control, thus infuriating Athens, who had faithful allies on the island. The revolt ended in the surrender of Mytilene and the execution of the leaders by ruling of the Athenian assembly - all these "bad things".


----------

